# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  La dehesa extremeña

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Hace tiempo que tenía intención de abrir este hilo, y hoy voy a aprovechar para hacerlo mostrando una foto que tomé el pasado domingo en mi visita a la balsa de Moheda alta. En la foto se ve una encina "seca" y tras ella otras en buen estado (aunque en la misma finca había muchas otras encinas muertas, entre ellas una con 500 años de edad llamada encina El Convenio; la "seca" es un hongo que ataca tanto a encinas como a alcornoques, y que está haciendo estragos en estas quercíneas. Os copio una dirección para los que queráis ilustraros sobre el tema de la "seca": http://www.botanical-online.com/seca...alcornoque.htm

Y ahora os subo la foto del domingo, que a mí me parece muy bonita, a pesar de estar la encina muerta:



Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias Los Terrines no sabia esto, creía que era por vejes o por inviernos secos y verano muy calurosos.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

> Gracias Los Terrines no sabia esto, creía que era por vejes o por inviernos secos y verano muy calurosos.
> Un saludo.


Yo no estoy seguro, Francisco, de que esta encina haya muerto por la "seca", pero en carteles que hay en la finca, donde existe un observatorio de aves, dice que la encina El Convenio, que está allí mismo, ha muerto por dicha enfermedad. Lo que sí es cierto es que hay en Extremadura muchas encinas muy longevas, según dicen incluso milenarias, y, en mil años, tuvimos que tener muchos años secos, fríos y calurosos, con lo que no es probable que nuestros quercus llegaran a esas edades si murieran por la sequía o el calor.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os pongo algunas fotos del pasado fin de semana:







Y ahora dos afectadas con la seca:



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Como no todo son encinas en la dehesa extremeña, os voy a subir primero una foto de un alcornoque enorme en la localidad de La Calera, muy cerca de Guadalupe, y, a continuación, unas fotos de esa misma zona donde dentro de la dehesa se puede observar una mancha de castaños (creo) con un colorido precioso:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muy bueno ese contraste Los terrines, preciosas tomas  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas imágenes de esta mañana, muy cerca de Santa Marta de los Barros:



















Un saludo cordial.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os voy a subir hoy tres fotos que he tomado cerca de Alqueva de unas encinas (la dehesa alentejana es muy parecida a la extremeña, así que las subo en este mismo hilo). Aunque por la zona había un encinado bastante espeso, las tres primeras fotos que hice, al amanecer, son de una dehesa clara, y las siguientes, con más densidad, al lado del embalse:













Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Preciosas fotos Los Terrines... Muchas gracias.

----------


## Los terrines

Tres fotos cerca de Puebla de Alcocer, el pasado sábado:







Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

